# 3-D archery clubs, shoots in Southern Indiana



## SWASHBUCKLER (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry if this has allready been asked, fairly new to this forum and thankful a friend told me about it. Looking to get back into 3-D and want to know where to compete, so any links, clubs, shoots, organizations would be greatly appreciated. Lost our local bow shops and havent shot competitively since the late 1980's. I know the equipment has changed alot, and this site has been very helpful getting our feet back under us. Looking to compete in the MBO class, any tips, advice or equipment suggestions would also be appreciated. Thanks in advance for such a great site, looking forward to getting back into the woods and rekindling some old friendships as well as some old barn burning competition.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Try www.3dshoots.com and I think you'll find several in Southern Indiana. We're located near Vincennes in the county park. There are also clubs at Patoka Lake, near Sandborn, near Duggar, in Spencer, and some others I know I've missed.


----------

